# Biggest Redfish?



## JasonF (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey everyone, lets get this new forum started off right!  Post the biggest redfish you have ever caught.  Even if its a 19 incher, who cares....Share em! 
Here are a couple me and my buddies have caught.
Enjoy!


----------



## acurasquirrel (Dec 12, 2007)

Its not one of the huge monsters that cruise the coast in the fall but not back for an inshore red  32".  It hard to land em that big of a pier.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 12, 2007)

52 inches. caught right here in Jawja







Michels 40 inch








Tim's 48 inch






Clay and his 42





Got a bunch more but I figured to just show a bit of what we got here in GA!!!


----------



## grim (Dec 12, 2007)

I don thave any pics handy, but I have caught bigger ones off shore, maybe the mid to upper 30 inch range.  Inshore ones are smaller, but funner to chase.  They are like big mean bass.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 12, 2007)

My biggest was 10lbs. Even if I had a picture of it, I wouldn't post it after seeing those giants...Dang...


----------



## CHITOWN (Dec 12, 2007)

its been a while since I really fishe hard for Reds...The biggest I have caught was about 10 years ago at Spring crrek, FL....It was 19 pounds. I have a pic somewhere at home.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 12, 2007)

This isn't my biggest one but I think its' the biggest one I have a picture of.    I do a lot of Jetty fishing and I have broken off more big ones than I  care to admit to. 

This was about 10 years ago.   





Another decent one from this year.   I caught a bunch of them this size.  I am not sure what's up with the really dumb look on my face.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 13, 2007)

*Type of Bait*

What bait are you using around the jetties and what is your setup so you don't get caught up in the rocks?


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 13, 2007)

My largest I don't have a picture of.  It was right at 34 pounds.  Here are a few thought that we have caught.

These were 42 and 39 pounds.


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 13, 2007)

This one was right around 35 pounds


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 13, 2007)

This one was right at 30 pounds


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 13, 2007)

Man, I have got to get back in the water. I killed some time today but did not see the first red or trout. I did get to try my new boat out and its nice.

My biggest would have to be about 3lbs but I caught it on a cane pole fishing with a fiddler from some rocks.

Chris


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 13, 2007)

Did anybody weigh those fish? I was just curious what a 4 ft long bass would weigh!

I have never even caught a 4ft long shark!

Chris


----------



## Buzz (Dec 13, 2007)

MikeH said:


> What bait are you using around the jetties and what is your setup so you don't get caught up in the rocks?



I catch a lot on small cut chunks of fresh ladyfish.    I mostly use light tackle like a Shimano Stradic 5000 with 12# line.    I'll put about a 20' topshot of 30# Suffix Superior line to help out.      I land most of the fish into the mid 30 inch range but bigger ones will do a number of that rig.     I caught one on my heavy rig one night that was literally up to my chest from the ground but (as any fishing tale will say) the camera was at the hotel room.    That reel is a Penn 555 GS loaded with 40# Suffix.    I don't get many breakoffs on that one until the big bull sharks start pestering.

Jetty fishing is "interesting", you never know what's going to be on the line next.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 13, 2007)

MikeH said:


> What bait are you using around the jetties and what is your setup so you don't get caught up in the rocks?



I catch a lot on small cut chunks of fresh ladyfish.    I mostly use light tackle like a Shimano Stradic 5000 with 12# line.    I'll put about a 20' topshot of 30# Suffix Superior line to help out.      I land most of the fish into the mid 30 inch range but bigger ones will do a number of that rig.     I caught one on my heavy rig one night that was literally up to my chest from the ground but (as any fishing tale will say) the camera was at the hotel room.    That reel is a Penn 555 GS loaded with 40# Suffix.    I don't get many breakoffs on that one until the big bull sharks start pestering.

Jetty fishing is "interesting", you never know what's going to be on the line next.


It's also a real hoot to throw a super spook when there is a lot of surface activity.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 14, 2007)

chambers270 said:


> Did anybody weigh those fish? I was just curious what a 4 ft long bass would weigh!
> 
> I have never even caught a 4ft long shark!
> 
> Chris




I never weigh them...it really don't matter as they all get released. I'm in the GA tagging program and have been for years. Good measurement tag and release!!

IMHO it's not good to weigh them with a boga ect as hanging a big fish like that will harm them. I guess if you had the fish in a net and weighed it tahat way it would be ok though.

Chambers.... you want one of those reds....or a 4 ft shark lets get together I'll hook you up. Since I quit chartering I just fun fish now. be glad to have you aboard.


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 14, 2007)

I saw a monster yesterday.Tail was 10" wide or better. The poacher was showing a fella on a pier. 
cw
ps
I agree on the bogga grip.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 14, 2007)

capt stan said:


> I never weigh them...it really don't matter as they all get released. I'm in the GA tagging program and have been for years. Good measurement tag and release!!
> 
> IMHO it's not good to weigh them with a boga ect as hanging a big fish like that will harm them. I guess if you had the fish in a net and weighed it tahat way it would be ok though.
> 
> Chambers.... you want one of those reds....or a 4 ft shark lets get together I'll hook you up. Since I quit chartering I just fun fish now. be glad to have you aboard.



My redfish was 47 inches and one of my buddys was 52 inches.  I can't remember the wieght of them however.  The trophy redfish I am holding was my first and at the time I never realize how much you can harm the fish by holding it like that.  Through my involvment on other forums and reading I then found that when you catch a trophy fish, you must always support it underneath the belly and not hold them in such a manner that I did.  You learn as you go and never would I hold that fish again in the same manner.


----------



## Walkerdawg (Dec 14, 2007)

Caught the one in my avatar in venice.


----------



## Trizey (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't have a picture of my largest on this computer, but here are a few from this past summer.





One of my wifes....






















One of my dad's....





Couple of fighting shots....


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 14, 2007)

OK ,I will post the only one I ever caught.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 14, 2007)

Paymaster said:


> OK ,I will post the only one I ever caught.



Paymaster....thats a fine looking red right there!!!


----------



## Robert 31320 (Dec 14, 2007)

Here are a couple I've hooked in to:






My first big one:










A not quite so big one with several spots:


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info on weighing the fish. I never thought about it cause the guy I fish with has a picture of one he caught a long time ago and he weighed it but did not measure it. 

Thanks for the offer Captain, I will be taking you up on it soon. I am pretty easy to please, if it is a fish and it fights and/or tastes good I am happy.

Chris


----------



## captbrian (Dec 14, 2007)

7x57- those rocks look mighty familiar.  i think i may have passed by them a couple hundred times this summer.  


as far as the biggest i have caught, i don't have any pics (i dont have a way to scan them: pre-digital era) but i've caught a few offshore in the fall that i would estimate close to 50#.  when the red tide came into our area this fall, i saw a few floating dead that were 50#, and many that were 30-40#.  sad sad sad


----------



## JasonF (Dec 14, 2007)

Playmaster, I've yet to catch one in the surf.  Nice one for sure!  

Man, I'm impressed with everyones fishes...keep em comming!


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Dec 15, 2007)

*Gulf Shores red*

Here's a couple from Aug. in the Gulf Shores area.


----------



## RGibbs (Dec 15, 2007)

*Not the biggest but the only pic I have now.*

23" Caught several this day but this was the biggest of the day.


----------



## gotitwithmybow (Dec 15, 2007)

*couple of reds*

One from me, one from my son


----------



## allaroundfishin (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are a few of mine that I landed this year all are from Ga waters
44"





48.5"





another 44










Stan and I with our first Bull of 2007


----------



## capt stan (Dec 16, 2007)

Here ya go Nick......Not the biggest but...

http://media.putfile.com/9-23-07-landing


----------



## allaroundfishin (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah that was a good one.  Now its time for Sheepies Im going to get some fiddlers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry, no picture, but have caught a few in the 30-40 lb. range on the Indian River/Mosquito Lagoon.  The absolute most fun catching reds happened 2yrs. ago in a pouring down rain fishing out of Suwannee.  We got between 80-100 (lost count) in an hour, ranging between 5-9 lbs., a blast on light tackle, guide said in 40 years of fishing he had never seen that many quality reds caught so quick.   Believe it or not, we left the fish still biteing.(Not our choice)


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 17, 2007)

couple of the small biguns that I have pics of.
29"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



28"


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 17, 2007)

One more from a limit day


----------



## JasonF (Dec 17, 2007)

Holly smokes, whats the limit up there?


----------



## Robert 31320 (Dec 19, 2007)

JasonF said:


> Holly smokes, whats the limit up there?



5 a day per person in Georgia, 14 - 23"


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Dec 20, 2007)

After seeing some of the monsters yall are pulling in I think I'll keep my personal best to my self.  Great Fish, I'm jealous.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Dec 20, 2007)

no pics but about 12 years ago on city pier in panama city before it got tore up around april and may i think.we use to catch big reds on live cigs 30 40 50 pounders but we coudnt keep them they were out of season or to big i cant remeber they were fun to catch though we didnt get pics because we had a gaff on a rope we used but if  we gaffed it it died we just looked down at um and broke um off i wish i had of took some pics.I remember one of our best days i think was on easter i quit fishing and went to the sunrise service on beach beside pier then went back to fishing.aint much left of that pier i think.


----------



## savreds (Dec 22, 2007)

A multi-spotter that my 5yr old caught
He would have won the Redfish Rally if he was old enough to enter.


----------



## savreds (Dec 22, 2007)

Not hugh but the best so far


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Dec 31, 2007)

im proud to say this was my first and biggest red  at 43 in. thanks to some expert guidin


----------

